# "Krise bei den jungen Männern"



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2015)

*"Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Ich traue es mich kaum unter "Wissenschaft" einzustellen, versucht ein Psychologe nur mal wieder seinen Senf zum Thema 
Computerspiele und Internet zu geben. Gewisse Ansätze im Text finde ich ja nachdenkenswert, in der Summe übertreibt er 
maßlos. Wie steht ihr zu den Thesen?


Krise bei den jungen Männern | Telepolis
"Der US-Psychologe Zimbardo sieht die jungen Männer durch Pornos, Computerspiele, 
fehlende Väter auf dem Rückzug in den Cyberspace und im Ausstieg aus dem Sex"


----------



## Salanto (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Ich kann das irgendwie nicht ernst nehmen owO

 "Während die Mädchen in der Schule immer besser werden, ziehen sich die Jungen in den Cyberspace zurück, in ihre eigenen Räume, in Computerspiele, Pornos und Ritalin."

-Sauber verallgemeinert! Wie kommen die eigentlich auf Ritalin?


----------



## sinchilla (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

ich denke das der herr psychologe aufmerksamkeit möchte vllt. hat er davon in jungen jahren zu wenig bekommen.

bezüglich dem experiment ist abseits der virtuellen welt wohl bekannt das einige menschen in bestimmten machtsituationen über andere seltsame verhaltensweisen an den tag legen. wie man in der vergangenheit scho häufig beobachten konnte.

das manche menschen davon "hängen bleiben" ist ne andere frage & nicht problem des internets & den damit verbundenen möglichkeiten der kommunikation (auch der einseitigen).

ist wie mit waffen, die töten keine menschen/tiere sondern nur deren benutzer. man sollte als nicht das werkzeug verteufeln sondern das soziale gefüge innerhalb der gesellschaft kritisch überdenken. in unserer gesellschaft ist alles auf leistung getrimmt & man selbst nur noch ein "tool" was jederzeit ersetzt werden kann. kinder kriegen ist eig. normal wird aber nur noch widerwillig im arbeitsleben akzeptiert & so schnell es geht wird der nachwuchs in kindergärten usw. outgesourced genauso wie mit alten & kranken menschen sich gut geld verdienen lässt. anstatt sich die angehörigen kümmern werden sie in heime gepfercht womit sich effektiv mehr geld verdienen lässt als in privater pflege zuhause. quasi aufzuchtstationen wie kindergärten & sammelstellen für die verbrauchten aber noch lebenden individuen die ihren beitrag zur gesellschaft geleistet haben aber nun eig. eine last sind. also dreht man den spiess einfach um & verdient mit dem alter & der gebrechlichkeit dieser menschen noch geld. der bedarf an pflegekräften steigt stetig & die bundesrepublik wird immer älter weil kinder bekommen ein luxus ist welcher im kapitalismus eig. nicht vorgesehen ist weil die leistungsfähigkeit der eltern, einen beitrag zu leisten, herabgesetzt wird.

das (werdende) männer sich dabei in isolation flüchten weil der leistungsdruck, welcher von der konsumindustrie auferlegt wird, zu groß wird ist nur logisch.

eine übertriebene & jeder natürlichkeit widersprechende emanzipation des "schwachen" geschlechts ist dieser problematik sicher nicht förderlich.

die problematik des fehlendes vaters in der erziehung vieler junger männlicher personen führt zu großen problemen mit deren selbstwertgefühl. letztlich ist jedoch nicht das problem das internet mit den damit verbundenen möglichkeiten nach befriedigung sei es sexueller natur oder ähnlichem sondern ein kaputte gesellschaft & das internet nur ein ventil bzw. das resultat aus bedürfnissen vieler...


----------



## Nazzy (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Joa, bissl recht hat er schon , allerdings sehe ich die Probleme eher in unserer Gesellschaft, anstatt die Schuld iwelchen Pornos o. PC Spielen in die Schuhe zu schieben


----------



## Cinnayum (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Man muss sich selbst eine Aufgabe und Ziele setzen. Das macht niemand für einen. 
Internet hin oder her.

Man kann auch im Suff, Fast Food und Fußball versumpfen, so ganz ohne moderne Medien.

Wer nach einem Sinn sucht: Schafft euchn Kind an. Ihr werdet euer früheres Leben vermissen  .
Eins ist sogar noch sozial / finanziell verträglich.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Naja was soll man davon halten. Ich kann meiner Erfahrung nur sagen Frauen sind genau so oberflächlich wie Männer, wiso? Ich habe vor 2 Jahren noch gute 25 Kilo mehr gewogen und war recht schlaff . Jetzt 25 Kilo leichter, mit großen Muskeln bepackt. Werden die "Anfragen" jeden Tag mehr .  Von daher sind die Frauen auch mit schuldig. Wie immer es gibt zwei Seiten der Medaillen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Man muss sich selbst eine Aufgabe und Ziele setzen. Das macht niemand für einen.
> Internet hin oder her.
> 
> Man kann auch im Suff, Fast Food und Fußball versumpfen, so ganz ohne moderne Medien.



Genau so siehts aus. Wenn man alles so verallgemeinert sieht wie der Psychologe da sähe es für mich ja äußerst düster aus.
Hey, ich treibe mich ewig im Netz rum, meine Mutter war alleinerziehend, ich zocke gerne...lediglich die 2 Stunden Porno kucken jede Woche schaffe ich nicht. 

...nach der Studie hätte ich also ne große Chance auf Erektionsstörungen und ein geschmissenes Ingenieursstudium. Gut, dass beides nicht zutrifft.  


Aber ernsthaft, die Probleme die unsere Gesellschaft dahingehend hat sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Das aber jetzt wieder nur drauf zu schieben dass Spiele gespielt und Pornos geschaut werden halte ich für absoluten Käse.

Ich denke, dass die große Fülle von immer einfacher und billiger erreichbaren Ablenkungen und Dopaminerzeugern wesentlich dazu beiträgt, dass eine größere Zahl junger Menschen die wichtigen Ziele aus den Augen verliert.
Wenn ich an jeder Ecke Alkohol, Nikotin, freizügige Mädchen oder Filme von diesen kaufen kann und von den Medien pausenlos gesagt bekomme das neue iPhone sei das wichtigste was es zu erreichen gibt und wie die Bayern am Samstag gespielt haben (sowie alle Theorien warum) und welcher D-Promi grade im Wald sitzt seien die wichtigsten Infos der Woche, dann wundert es mich nicht wenn unerfahrenere Jugendliche den ganzen Reizen erliegen und Dinge wie soziale Kompetenz, Ausbildung, Famile usw. in den Hintergrund rückt.


Nach den Erfahrungen und dem Freundeskreis den ich habe spielt es da eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle aus welchen Verhältnissen jemand stammt oder wie viel derjenige PC spielt - denn unter den Absolventen meines Jahrgangs waren alle dabei, sowohl sehr gut situierte Söhne als auch ein (äußerst freundlicher) syrischer Flüchtling der innerhalb weniger Jahre deutsch gelernt, sich komplett angepasst und Abitur sowie ein Maschinenbaustudium absolviert hat (wovor ich größten Respekt habe). Und der zockt nebenbei auch. 

Es geht also alles wenn mans will, die Leute habens selbst in der Hand. Nur machts unsere "Ich muss dir mein Produkt verkaufen egal wie" Bling-Bling-Mentalität immer schwerer, den richtigen Weg zu sehen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Wer nach einem Sinn sucht: Schafft euchn Kind an. Ihr werdet euer früheres Leben vermissen  .
> Eins ist sogar noch sozial / finanziell verträglich.



Kann ich so unterschreiben - mal davon ab, dass sich einige soziale Kontakte verabschieden, 
nachdem ein Kind da ist und man auch noch geheiratet hat.
Mit Kind Nummer 2 ging der Wahnsinn dann richtig los (nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe meine Kinder!).
Man wird ja mittlerweile schon von Rentnern doof angemacht,
wie man es nur wagen kann mit einem Kinderwagen einen Bus zu betreten...

Irgendwie werden Menschen ab einem gewissen Alter zu richtigen Egoisten mit gigantischen Scheuklappen. ^^


----------



## Amon (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Also wenn ich das so lese und darüber nachdenke kome ich zu dem Schluss dass wir alle hier schon lange Erektionsstörungen haben müssten.


----------



## S754 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

So an schmarrn hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gelesen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Huch, hier ist ja mehr Diskussion entbrannt, ja ich mir dachte, Danke für die Antworten.

Ich las den Artikel heute Morgen beim Kaffee musste ein bisschen Schmunzeln und dachte an diese dämliche Studie:
Der Postillon: Studie: Vier von fÃ¼nf Killerspiele-Spielern zu fett fÃ¼r Amoklauf
Das ist so, also ob man annehmen würde, aus Tetrisspieler werden Autobahnbrückenklotzschmeißer.

Trotzdem sollte man den Kern der Aussage beachten. Ich rede seit Jahren davon, dass nach der weiblichen Emanzipation
ebenso eine männliche Folgen müsste. Was nicht zurück zur Unterdrücken bedeutet, wie es sich die einen oder anderen
erzkonservativen Deppen wünschen, sondern eine Emanzipation für männliches Verhalten.

Kleine Jungen brauchen andere Dinge als kleine Mädchen und z.B. eine Lehrerquote an Grundschulen wäre wichtig. Das
Pornos den Blick auf die Realität völlig verzerren, ist ebenso richtig. Wenn ich mit gut befreundeten "Kindern" von 16-25
rede, dann kommen da schon merkwürdige Vorstellungen rüber.

Das virtuelle Realitäten den Blick auf das "Real Life" massiv verzerren können, kann ich nur ahnen, wenn ich an meine
"drei Tage am Stück Civilisation spielen" Zeiten zurück denke, damals vor 25 Jahren. Man verändert sich. Heute bin ich
weitestgehend "clean", aber die heutige Technik ist so begeisternd, dass ich gerne wieder tiefer einsteigen will. Nur bin
ich heute im Sozialenleben extrem gefestigt und kann es mir erlauben, mal ein paar hundert Stunden zu spielen (im Jahr).

Man muss den kleinen Jungen wieder erlauben, ihre Aggressivität auszuleben. Was wurde sich bei uns früher geprügelt,
aber die Grenze war fließendes Blut und heute wird dann weiter getreten. Wir brauchen in der Gesellschaft auch ein paar
dominante egoistische Arschlöcher. Vorstandsvorsitzende sind selten durch humanistische Bildung und Weichspüler
gezeichnet, sondern brauchen Einzelkämpfer Mentalität. 

Ich halte intensives Leben vor dem Rechner schon für bedenklich, aber wir ändern das nur, wenn Kindern auch alternative
Möglichkeiten geboten werden. Darum ist der Artikel für mich weniger Kritik an den spielenden Kindern, als an das Umfeld,
sich mehr um die Kinder zu kümmern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was wurde sich bei uns früher geprügelt, aber die Grenze war fließendes Blut und heute wird dann weiter getreten.



Entschuldigung im Voraus für Stammtischparole aber die muss sein:

Heute wird auch noch geprügelt - die hören aber nicht auf wenns blutet und wenn du dazwischen gehst wirste abgestochen. 
Dann lieber UnrealTournament spielen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Heute wird auch noch geprügelt - die hören aber nicht auf wenns blutet und wenn du dazwischen gehst wirste abgestochen.



Die sehen ja, wie das bei GTA läuft und verhalten sich ähnlich. 
Ich warte ja auf den Tag, an dem ich aus dem Auto gezogen werde und man mir den Wagen klaut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann lieber UnrealTournament spielen.


Wir haben früher auch im Institut Doom gegeneinander gespielt, uns mit Kettensägen zerschnitten
und danach weiter gearbeitet. Es mag auch am Alter liegen, ob man zwischen virtueller Welt und der 
realen unterscheiden kann.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Ach, wenn wir gerade beim Thema virtueller Welt sind: Also bei wir hört der Spaß auf wenn ich Hunger habe - da kann das Spiel noch zu toll sein . Es gibt ja aber wie immer schlimme Beispiele wie: Leute sitzen 3 Tage am Stück am PC und gehen nicht auf en Pot bzw. Essen kaum was. Naja wie viele Dinge in der Presse werden extra in Szene gesetzt - wenn ich da nur an die "tolle Bildzeitung" denke


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Wenns soweit ist, dass Grundbedürfnissen nicht mehr nachgegangen wird aufgrund des Spiels ist das ja bereits ein sehr starkes Suchtverhalten. Das ist denke ich wieder ne andere Klasse von Problem. Leute, die dermaßen abhängig von einem Spiel sind dass sie nicht mehr (richtig) essen oder gar die Toilette nicht mehr besuchen haben ganz andere Probleme als Erektionsstörungen.

Als nicht Betroffener kann man sowas irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Ich meine ich war auch auf LANs als ich jünger war und hab da 3 Tage am Stück gespielt ohne zu schlafen (naja fast, das längste waren 69 Stunden SystemOnTime) aber wenn der Hunger oder andere Notdurften kamen wurde das Spiel ganz schnell zweitrangig.


----------



## Amon (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die sehen ja, wie das bei GTA läuft und verhalten sich ähnlich.
> Ich warte ja auf den Tag, an dem ich aus dem Auto gezogen werde und man mir den Wagen klaut.


Also in Dortmund in der Nordstadt liegt das durchaus im Bereich des möglichen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Sicherlich mag es einen gewissen Anteil geben die Hechel Western schauen oder nur zocken und bei dem Ruf der Mutter ein Fenster zu öffnen zuerst den Rechner einschalten. Aber wenn man sieht das fast jeder die freie Zeit mit Handy und Co verbringt könnte man glatt geneigt sein der Studie beizupflichten. Aber es hat eben nicht jeder so ein profanes Hobby


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sicherlich mag es einen gewissen Anteil geben die Hechel Western schauen oder nur zocken und bei dem Ruf der Mutter ein Fenster zu öffnen zuerst den Rechner einschalten. Aber wenn man sieht das fast jeder die freie Zeit mit Handy und Co verbringt könnte man glatt geneigt sein der Studie beizupflichten. Aber es hat eben nicht jeder so ein profanes Hobby



Naja, ein prinzipielles Problem im Umgang mit mobilen Geräten gibt es mMn. schon. Sicher ist meine nachfolgende Aussage subjektiv, da sie nur auf meinen Beobachtungen im öffentlichen Leben beruhen, aber es sind Dinge die ich jeden Tag beobachte:

- Heute zum Beispiel hatte ich wieder jemanden im Supermarkt einkaufen gesehen der nebenbei die ganze Zeit am Smartphone hing und telefonierte, aber nicht etwa mit dem Telefon am Ohr, sondern auf Freisprechfunktion gestellt so das man es auch gut hören konnte und das selbst als er noch an der Kasse stand und der Kassierein das Geld gab.
- Oder was man auch jeden Tag sieht sind Mütter / Väter mit kleinen Kindern die nur auf ihr Smartphone fixiert sind und garnicht mehr mitbekommen das ihr Kind eigentlich Aufmerksamkeit haben möchte.
- Dann gibt es noch die Leute die schon kein Gefühl mehr dafür haben wann sie ihrer Umgebung auf die Nerfen gehen, sei es weil all 30 Sekunden laut der Pfeifton von Whatsapp ertönt und dann erstmal 12 Leute in der U-Bahn / S-Bahn das Telefon zücken um zu sehen ob es für sie war, oder ob sie am Telefon hängen und sich über Themen unterhalten, wie das ihr Ex-Freund Toni ja der letzte "Loser" im Bett war, ect.
- Oder auch leidig sind die Sorte Leute die während man mit ihnen spricht nicht vom Smartphone aufschauen und munter weiter chaten, lesen, was auch immer.
- Dann haben wir da noch die Leute die meinen ohne Kopfhörer über ihr Smartphone in der Öffentlichkeit laut Musik hören zu müssen.
- Auch immer schön sind die die so in ihr Smartphone vertieft sind das sie garnicht mehr realisieren das eine schwangere Person, oder eine alte Dame, oder ein alter Herr eingestiegen ist dem man evt. mal einen Platz freimachen könnte.
- Dann haben wir noch die Sorte die selbst beim gehen auf dem Gehweg, Treppen steigen, noch aufs Smartphone start und dann entweder im Schneckentempo bewegt, oder dich fast umrennt weil sie dich nicht bemerken.
- Beim Autofahren ist das auch gelegentlich "spaßig". Da hatte ich auch schon ein paar mal Leute die während des fahrens mit ihrem Telefon zu gange waren, SMS / chat schrieben, ect. und dann zum Beispiel auf der Autobahn garnicht mitbekommen haben wie sie langsam nach links abgedriftet sind, wenn ich da nicht gehubt hätte wären mir da sicher schon 2-3 mal welche in die Beifahrerseite gefahren.

Nur um mal so das gängiste zu nennen was ich so tagtäglich beim fahren mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, Auto, auf der Straße und beim einkaufen sehe.
Bei all diesen Dingen habe ich schon den Eindruck als wenn das halt ein allgemeines Problem darstellt und diese Leute schon den Bezug zum verhalten in der Realität verloren haben.
Man gewinnt den Eindruck das diese Menschen ohne Mobiltelefon schon garnicht mehr lebensfähig sind, ihre Umwelt nicht mehr wahrnehmen und die Formen sozialen Verhaltens in der Öffentlichkeit verlernt haben. 

Das wir da also ein Problem im Umgang mit den mobilen Geräten haben halte ich nicht mal für abwägig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Also ich habe das Problem nicht, ich besitze notgedrungen (wegen des Berufes) zwar ein handy, das ist aber ein 20€-Gerät das nunmal telefonieren kann und das wars. Ah nen Wecker hats auch noch, praktisch auf Diestreisen. 

Das ganze Smartphonegedudel nervt mich auch tierisch, ich bin da aber mittlerweile sehr trocken im Umgang mit entsprechenden Menschen. Wenn jemand was von mir will oder mit mir redet und das Gespräch unterbricht weil er eine WA-Nachricht erhalten hat drehe ich mich um und gehe. Offenbar hat er ja kein ernsthaftes Interesse an mir. Auf ihr Smartphone vertiefte Menschen ignoriere ich komplett.

Ich meine normalerweise (etwa im beschriebenen Supermarkt) macht das ja keinen wirklichen Unterschied, je nach Umgebung ists aber besonders brisant - Beispiele

- Verein: Wer während des Trainings/der Probe bei uns ein piepsendes oder brummendes Telefon bei sich hat zahlt 5€ in die Vereinskasse. Wurde so mehrheitlich (fast einheitlich!) angenommen. Ausnahmen sind natürlich die beiden Mitgleider, die im Notdienst arbeiten.
In den ersten 3 Monaten haben unsere Mitglieder unter 20 alleine die kompletten Heizkosten des Raumes so reingefahren. 

- Beruf: Glücklicherweise bin ich über die Jahre etwas nach oben geschlendert in der Position, sprich meistens wollen leute irgendwas von mir und nicht umgekehrt. Klingelt dabei ein Handy und die Reaktion darauf ist nicht angemessen (ich meine es kann ja wirklich was wichtig sein, kurz entschuldigen und rangehen/kurz halten ist ja kein Thema, es geht nur drum dann nicht zurückzuschreiben wo man das Bier jetzt heute Abend trinkt) kann derjenige eben wieder gehen. Es ging dabei schon so weit, dass Disziplinarmaßnahmen getroffen wurden weil Leute ihre Arbeit vernachlässigt haben und sogar andere gefährdet haben wegen eines Smartphones (noch besser als im Auto ist nämlich, wenn ein Kranfahrer tippt beim fahren ).


Das alles wird die Dinge nicht aufhalten die da im argen liegen aber zumindest schützt es meinen Puls gelegentlich vor unnötigen Erhöhungen.


----------



## Amon (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Das kann ich nur so unterschreiben. Sowas geht mir auch tierisch auf den Sender. Wenn ich irgendwo mit meinen Leuten zusammen sitze bleibt das Smartphone in der Tasche. Ich finde es einfach unhöflich den oder dem anderen gegenüber wenn man die ganze Zeit mit seinem Telefon rum macht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Natürliche Auslese 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9UxWcZbGMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



Amon schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das so lese und darüber nachdenke kome ich zu dem Schluss dass wir alle hier schon lange Erektionsstörungen haben müssten.



Nope, hab Frau und zwei Kinder - daher also scheinbar keine Probleme


----------



## aloha84 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Nope, hab Frau und zwei Kinder - daher also scheinbar keine Probleme



Sicher, dass es deine sind?

Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es deine sind?
> 
> Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.



Gaaaaaanz sicher.
Auch wenn ich es wollen würde, die beiden kann ich nicht abstreiten.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das alles wird die Dinge nicht aufhalten die da im argen liegen aber zumindest schützt es meinen Puls gelegentlich vor unnötigen Erhöhungen.



Das Samsung Galaxy S6 hat einen Pulsmesssensor. Falls du also etwas aufpassen musst.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich las den Artikel heute Morgen beim Kaffee musste ein bisschen Schmunzeln und dachte an diese dämliche Studie:
> Der Postillon: Studie: Vier von fÃ¼nf Killerspiele-Spielern zu fett fÃ¼r Amoklauf
> Das ist so, also ob man annehmen würde, aus Tetrisspieler werden Autobahnbrückenklotzschmeißer.




Dir ist schon bewusst, zu welcher Textgattung die Beiträge dieser Gemeinschaft gehören? Ich meine... Du wärst ja nicht der erste...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, zu welcher Textgattung die Beiträge dieser Gemeinschaft gehören? Ich meine... Du wärst ja nicht der erste...


Viel witziger finde ich immer die Leute, die glauben, andere hätten die Satire nicht sofort verstanden, nur weil sie des Spaßes wegen übertrieben ernst darauf reagieren.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Das ist das Problem im Internet: Man sieht den Gesichtsausdruck der Peson gegenüber nicht .


----------



## jamie (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Schade, und ich hatte eigentlich auf Grund seiner früheren Werke recht viel vom Herrn Zimbardo gehalten. Ist halt auch nicht mehr der Jüngste...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



jamie schrieb:


> Schade, und ich hatte eigentlich auf Grund seiner früheren Werke recht viel vom Herrn Zimbardo gehalten. Ist halt auch nicht mehr der Jüngste...


Das "Stanford prison experiment" hat mich auch beeindruckt. Aber ein guter Psychologe hätte es eher abgebrochen 
und gar nicht so weit kommen lassen. Der "alte Sack" ist ja schon achtzig, huch, wie die Zeit vergeht...
Philip Zimbardo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Aber um auf das Thema rurückzukommen, sieht man schon große gesellschaftliche Veränderungen, seit Rechner
immer bedeutender auch in unserem Alltag werden. Es geht nicht nur um PC-Spiele und Pornos, es geht um den 
gesamten Bereich, wie wir miteinander umgehen.

Ich bin noch in der "heilen Welt" in einem kleinen Dorf groß geworden, mit all den Einschränkungen, aber auch
dem gegenseitig für sich einstehen. Heute sehe ich eher, wie sich die Kultur weg von der Gruppe hin zur Herde
verändert.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur um PC-Spiele und Pornos, es geht um den
> gesamten Bereich, wie wir miteinander umgehen.



Mit Sicherheit, Internet und mobile Kommunikation haben die soziale Kommunikation der Menschen und vor allem der jungen Generation stark verändert. Vieles ist deutlich unpersöhnlicher geworden. Oft wird selbst wenn die Möglichkeit besteht von Angesicht zu Angesicht zu kommunizieren, weil man nur paar Häuser entfernt wohnt, Internet und Massanger bevorzugt.

Auch scheinen viele junge Menschen heute, aus meiner Erfahrung herraus, ein Problem mit der direkten Kommunikation zu einem anderen Menschen zu haben, weil sie es nicht mehr gewohnt sind sich direkt von Angesicht zu Angesicht mit einer fremden Person auseinander setzen zu müssen.


----------



## Amon (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Ich fürchte den Tag an dem die Technik unsere menschlichen Interaktionen übersteigt. Die Welt wird eine Generation von Idioten bekommen.

Albert Einstein


----------



## QUAD4 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

ich konsumieren porn und ficke regelmäßig ordentlich hart. kann das ganze pussyhafte rumgejammere nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## Amon (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Internet is for porn


----------



## Kinguin (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Also der Artikel ist irgendwie daneben,ersteinmal wieso ziehen sich nur Männer zurück?
Es gibt auch viele Frauen,die immer mehr vor Facebook oder Instagram (oder anderen sozialen Netzwerken) hocken,und da fleißig liken,Bilder hochposten und chatten,teilweise sogar Stunden lang.
Auch kann man dieses Problem nicht auf Pornos/Videospiele beschränken,man zieht sich immer zurück ,wenn man kein Ziel vor Augen hat bzw keinen/wenig Kontakt zur Mitmenschen sucht.

Das Problem ist aber grundsätzlich in unserer Gesellschaft verankert,immer mehr Leute sehen sich "gezwungen" Facebook/Twitter/Whatsapp usw zu besitzen,andernfalls wird man aus dem Freudeskreis oft ausgestoßen,ja ehrlich nicht mal mehr anrufen tut man.
Und auch immer mehr jüngere Leute geraten früh mit Tablets/Smartphones (sowie dem Internet) in Kontakt,vor paar Jahren als ich noch zur Schule ging,konnte ich schon 5.Klässler mit Iphones sehen,die saßen da in den Pausen nebeneinander und spielten ihr Candycrush und ähnlichen Müll,das Fußballfeld blieb dabei oft schön leer.
Teilweise hat man hier auch das Gefühl,dass Eltern ihre Pflicht vernachlässigen bzw zu sorglos damit umgehen.
Grade junge Leute sehen das Internet als tolle Möglichkeit an,sich ein "2.Ich" aufzubauen,das kann verschiedene Gründe haben,vernachlässigen vom Umfeld,(entweder von sich aus oder von Eltern),durch Mobbing oder es mangelt ihnen an Selbstbewusstsein/der Fähigkeit Kontakte zu knüpfen.
Andere wiederum sehen es als Hobby an gegen die Langeweile,also die Gründe,warum man sich zurückzieht,sind vielfältig.
Hat allerdings eben auch zur Folge,dass man abhängig wird,sich vom Umfeld löst und auch nicht mehr in der Lage ist Probleme/Konflikte eigenständig zu lösen.
Oder eben auch nicht mehr so gerne direkt kommuniziert,weil es eben einem durch diverse soziale Netzwerke leichter fällt.

Letzten Endes liegt es am Menschen selbst,wie er damit umgeht.
Ich nutze Whatsapp,aber das reicht mir auch,Facebook/Twitter und Co kommen mir nicht in die Tüte,das Forum ist halt zum Abnerden und ansonsten führe ich ein normales Leben.
Wenn es aber nach dem Artikel geht,müsste ich ein ziemlicher Versager sein,der sein Leben nicht in den Griff bekommt - aber ich gehe ganz normal arbeiten,studieren,Sport machen und habe genug Kontakt zu Freunden und Bekannten.
Das Einzige,was mich stört,man hat nur selten seine Ruhe vor anderen,weil sie unbedingt einem etwas mitteilen müssen,daher lege ich das Smartphone gerne mal beiseite.
Aber ich würde nicht soweit gehen und sagen,dass viele Jugendliche von heute nicht mehr normal miteinander reden können.
Teilweise merkt man zwar schon,dass die Sprache an sich vernachlässigt wird (ehrlich ich kenne jemanden der sagt oft nur noch kk,statt in Ordnung.  ) und das zb Verabredungen über Whatsapp einfacher fallen,aber letzten Endes muss man heutzutage immer noch kommunizieren,sei es im Berufsleben oder eben bei einem einfachen Date.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Reden für ein Date?

Das macht man doch via Tinder klar. 

Yolo!


----------



## Kinguin (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Reden für ein Date?
> Das macht man doch via Tinder klar.
> Yolo!



Ich seh es schon kommen.
Irgendwann sieht man in einem Restaurant Paare ,die gegenüber sitzend auf ihren Smartphones ständig was abtippen und dabei auflachen bzw sich romantische Blicke zu werfen.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich seh es schon kommen.
> Irgendwann sieht man in einem Restaurant Paare ,die gegenüber sitzend auf ihren Smartphones ständig was abtippen und dabei auflachen bzw sich romantische Blicke zu werfen.



Ohne Übertreibung, das gibt es schon. Es war vor 1-2 Jahren mal eine Reportage über moderne Paarbeziehungen und deren Probleme im Fernsehn und da wurde auch von einem Paar berichtet das abends gemeinsam auf der Kautsch saß und nicht miteiander redete sondern über Smartphone und Tablet chatete...
Da denkt man sich dann auch nur noch what?


----------



## Amon (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Da passt mein Zitat von Einstein weiter oben ja wunderbar.


----------



## Nazzy (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ohne Übertreibung, das gibt es schon. Es war vor 1-2 Jahren mal eine Reportage über moderne Paarbeziehungen und deren Probleme im Fernsehn und da wurde auch von einem Paar berichtet das abends gemeinsam auf der Kautsch saß und nicht miteiander redete sondern über Smartphone und Tablet chatete...
> Da denkt man sich dann auch nur noch what?



jo, kenn ich, von Bekannten 

Die "Menschlichkeit" ist leider in vielen Bereichen abhanden gekommen, u.a dank der neuen " Kommunikations" Möglichkeiten. 
Es gibt auch sehr viele jungen Menschen, die einem nicht in die Augen schauen können, wenn man sich mit ihnen unterhält.

Hier sind die Eltern in der Pflicht, wie ich finde. Von der Gesellschaft können die Kinder das nicht mehr lernen, zumindest ein großteil.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

*AW: "Krise bei den jungen Männern"*

Im Gegenteil. Die Eltern kann man nur in individuelle Verantwortung nehmen. Das geht nu, wenn diese auch überprüft wird, denn kein Kind sucht sich bekanntlich seine Eltern aus.


----------

